
A New Age: Finding Non-Tech Remote Jobs - stephsmithio
https://blog.stephsmith.io/non-technical-remote-jobs/
======
a3n
I work remotely. I'm a long distance trucker. I'm almost never at my home
terminal. Very rarely at headquarters. Most of my work assignment, reporting
and monitoring is done by the in-cab comms terminal, with occasional phone
calls. I use a company card for fueling, and I'm reimbursed for some other
expenses.

Remote work isn't necessarily computer work, and it isn't necessarily in your
home.

~~~
stephsmithio
That’s a good point! The world is shifting.

